# Reloading questions......



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Beyond the learning books etc what manufacture reloading set ups do you guys recommend? I was looking at Hornady. It will be used for loading 357 Mag and 38 specials..... Thanks!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's hard to beat Lee for a beginning set up. 

You get good quality at a low price, especially with regard to the press and the dies. The Lee Deluxe 4-hole Turret Kit has most of what you need to get started, including a powder dispenser that drops through the die. 

The scale is touchy, but accurate, and you will probably eventually replace it with something more user-friendly. Also, you will want to add the primer feeder and the extension for the Auto-Disk powder dispenser, to raise it up for clearance of the primer feeder.

Basically, it's almost the perfect beginner's set-up, that a lot of folks continue to use, even after they become pros.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I know nothing of Hornady reloading equiment, but for the cost its Lee.
Lee progressive 1000 is about $140 ready to go but you will need a scale. My wife bought me a Lee load master ($220) for my birthday, it arrives today so I will let you know. the best I would say is Dillon, ofcourse you pay for it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Maybe I'm overly cautious, but I would really hesitate to recommend a progressive press for a beginner.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Santa brought me a Pro1000 for Christmas. The levels of fit and finish don't match up to the Dillon and there's a bit more tinkering involved, but for 1/4 the price of the Dillon 550, you can't beat it. 

While I'm going to pick up a single stage press for rifle loading, I can't imagine making a few hundred rounds a week with one.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

As I have said before, the last reloading I had done was back in the 70's and that was for shotshells. I purchased a Lee 1000 Pro to start reloading for handguns. I have not had any problems with it. I cranked out 1000 rds of 9mm this past weekend. Haven't had the experience with the Dillon and I know it's the cadillac, but, for 1/2 the price of a Dillon, I got 2 Lee 1000 Pro's (.45 ACP and 9mm). Setup is a little intimidating, but, once done you can really go after it. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

I was a little worried about quality when it comes to machining which is why I asked. At first I thought Hornady would be a good start since it isn't to expensive but seems of decent quality. Since you guys say Lee makes good presses than that should work for me. 

As a side note: If I wanted to shoot competition in the future and use my own reloads (can u do that?) would a Lee press be accurate enough? IE. install the bullet straight? Would there even be a difference between brands? Thanks!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I can't answer your question about reloads and competition shoots. The Lee is just as good as the more expensive model as far as making rounds, primer seats, bullet seats, crimps, resize, etc.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

thercman said:


> ...would a Lee press be accurate enough? IE. install the bullet straight?


The Lee, especially for handgun loads, is going to make rounds that are much more accurate than you are.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

thercman said:


> Since you guys say Lee makes good presses than that should work for me.


The Lee equipment will make ammo as good as anything you can buy, if you do your part.

The difference in equipment has more to do with speed and ease of use. But the Lee stuff is cheap enough that you can abandon it later, for the fancier stuff, and after a couple thousand reloads, it has probably paid for itself, so you've really lost nothing.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bisley said:


> But the Lee stuff is cheap enough that you can abandon it later, for the fancier stuff, and after a couple thousand reloads, it has probably paid for itself, so you've really lost nothing.


Or sell it off for most, if not more than you paid for it. Used setups are selling on Ebay for more than new ones from Midway.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dillon's stuff is expensive but guaranteed forever. I've seen parts that were years old that have had thousands of rounds made wit hit replaces without question. I've been looking at Lee but have never used it. I have met people that swear by them and others that wont go near it. I know the Dillon stuff is good but it's all I've used for any real length of time. If only pistol rounds is your flavor then the square deal press id fantastic. but it uses different dies then the 550-650 uses so if you plan on doing rifle rounds down the road you might want to go with the other Dillon pareses or anothers all together.


----------



## thercman (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everyone.... I was talking to the guys at the range and they were saying pretty much the same thing. "Lee work just fine". They also said the replacement parts are really inexpensive so paying 5 times more for the Dillion just for the warrenty may not be worth it for me. Especially since I will only be loading one type of ammo. Besides my wife will kill me with my new gun if I spend that kind of cash. lol


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

A year ago, I was where you are now; wanting to reload but not knowing anything about it. I lurked up the wahzoo and read the stickys. There's a plethora of info here from those that have gone ahead of you and I. I ended up purchasing a Lee Classic Turret Press and after that year and loading a lot of rounds I am convinced my choice was the right one for me. The Classic Turret Press is a semi-progressive and easy to learn; it can be used as a single-stage also. If you were to decide on this rig, consider upgrading the powder dispenser to the Pro-Auto Disk setup and the primer to the Safety Prime system. Both of these are worth the small extra expenditure. I can load up to 200 rounds per hour but am loading more like 150ph because this has become my 2nd hobby. I bought my setup from Kempf Gun shop. Others have it including Midway and Cabela's, but Kempf had it all in stock and shipped it posthaste. And believe me, when you are ready to get started you will want the stuff yesterday! Good luck in your decision. Pretty much all of the brands turn out darn good ammo. Dillon is recognized as the Top O'the Line. I bought the Lee stuff and spent the savings on a Sig Sauer P239 chambered in 357sig and the dies to load it. Let us know how you fare.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still looking at a lee press being it appears that you can do both rifle and pistol rounds on the same press. The square deal I have now is a great press but all it will do is pistols. Anyone having lee equipment do both on theirs? what model(s) you have? The 550-650 Dillon is just a major investment being I'm not going to use it as much as the other one. and I really don't want to buy another pistol press. I have the dies for many pistol calibers already with it. I would like to know though which Lee presses can do both.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The Lee Pro1000 will only load pistol and .223 rifle loads. The Loadmaster will load all rifle and pistol loads. I think the Loadmaster is about $60 - 80 more than the Pro1000.

You could probably sell your Square Deal for just about what you paid for it if you don't want to have any redundant equipment. That would get you a Loadmaster and a few new die sets. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I think I'm going to keep the SD press. I've loaded thousands and thousands of rounds with it. I'd probably just fill gaps I don't have with the new one. Rifle loading is a while different animal than pistol loading so I might not do near as much of that at first anyway. I really just don't like being restricted as I am with the SD I have. I have a powder measure and die set for every load I do so the change over is super fast. Redundant equipment isn't an issue for me. I have a ton of space for my hobbies, I'm just wanting to expend a little:smt023

I'll give the loadmaster and pro another look though. I had read the pro will do 30 carbine too but it was not a Lee site so I'll head to the source. Thanks for the input though. It has gave me a little fine tuning so I can make a more informed opinion down the road.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I took the advice of a few dozen competitive shooters...

Basically, there are two different types of high-volume reloaders... Those who bought something else, and ended up loading on a Dillon (or three), and those who just bought a Dillon first.

I got a used Square Deal B, and just went for it. I've experienced "Dillon-esque" customer service already since the guy I bought mine from sent me some incorrect parts. Dillon inventoried everything for me over the phone and shipped everything the same day for free... No questions asked.

Yes... "Dillon-esque". My new standard for CS...

Jeff


----------

